# 10g planted shrimp tank.



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

This tank was setup back in July. Here's current progress. Not much trimming or rescaping done yet.

July 27th










about 3 weeks later










now










It's a low tech tank, lights provided by 2 x 9W 6700K spirals.

For some reason, this tank is the best in terms of plant growth and condition...

Definitely need to trim/rescape this tank if I'm after looks. I like the wild look better though. This tank is my shrimp tank /w possibility to become the source of shrimps....


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

great growth. if yer going natural...get rid of the castle


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Amazing ! How come your plants grow so well ?! No CO2 ?


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

The castle originated from the days when this tank was decorated with FAKE PLANTS and other ornaments from WalMart (great fish store!). I think it is a home for my little BN pleco at the moment (it's got a large opening at the bottom), so I'll leave it in as is. Mosses and Riccia growning around it, making it more natural looking scape  

I don't know why plants do well in this tank. Maybe I just happened to have good healthy low light plants (most are from Ameekplec). I forget the name, but the stem plant on the right grows like crazy in this tank. I planted one short stem about 2 months ago, now it's almost filling up large part of the tank. 

No there's no CO2 in this tank. Riccia has grown to a large clump and now floating, it was tied down to the rock in the beginning.

I think main reason for success was probably the substrate - Eco complete. I think this bag was better than many other bags I have purchased for some reason.

This is one of my favorite tanks. I think shrimps love this place. Other than explosion of MTS I love this tank! I never cleaned the glass yet either, and it's pretty clean.

Oh, this tank was purchased from Walmart too, and still using Tetra mini or something HOB filter.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

conix67 said:


> The castle originated from the days when this tank was decorated with FAKE PLANTS and other ornaments from WalMart (great fish store!). I think it is a home for my little BN pleco at the moment (it's got a large opening at the bottom), so I'll leave it in as is.


same reason I kept a fake branch in mine...the hole at the bottom made a perfect cave for the BN


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pulled out one dwarf sword, and most of java moss.. getting messy










Now getting enough red cherry shrimps for my other tanks.

Still keeping the Walmart castle. Shrimps need a place to hide.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

This is a little off topic but Wal-Mart is a great store. They have very cheap fish, cheap equipment although getting a person to help is as hard as keeping a arawona in a 1 gallon tank.


----------

